# pronunciation of "Giro", as in the helmet



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm wondering how I'm supposes to say "giro". I've heard a couple different ones. Is the correct pronunciation "jiro", "hero", or "giro", or something else? :idea:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmm*

Gee Row


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Gee Row


as in the Giro d'Italia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giro_d'Italia


----------



## canthidefromme (Jun 29, 2006)

Relatedly: is "LAS" pronounced l-a-s or lass?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If you say Giro one more time I'm going down to the Mediterranean place and eating one!


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

canthidefromme said:


> Relatedly: is "LAS" pronounced l-a-s or lass?


It's pronounced L A S like how BMC where you pronounce each letter.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> If you say Giro one more time I'm going down to the Mediterranean place and eating one!



Wouldn't that Gyro be GUY-RO?


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

bas said:


> Wouldn't that Gyro be GUY-RO?


Around here, the Greek restaurants pronounce gyro (the pita-wrap sandwich) as YEE-ROW.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought the helmet was pronounced as Gy Ro and not Giro d Italia style


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Jeer-oh, at least that's how it's pronounced in Italy. Just got back from there and a really nice italian guy became a good friend for reasons I won't bore you with. He ran a wine tour business called Giro Giro and that's the way he pronounced it.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Giro d' Italia - goes "around Italy"

Giro (the helmet) - goes "around" your head

pronounced the same.


----------



## Berge (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't assume it's an English word. It's not. Derived of the Giro d'Italia It's Italian, and pronounced jee-ro. It means "around". The Giro d'Italia goes "around Italy" (it's a loose translation). A Giro helmet goes "around" your head. Makes sense?


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

It depends on your accent and emphasis.
I've said it as jee-row for over 12 years with a hint of Italian. That's the Americanized way of saying Giro as in Giro D'Italia. Can't spell it phonetically because the G is a very latin way sliding the soft G sound across your tongue.
If you say jee-row with any type of America accent other than a non existent one you sound like an un-educated dweeb. :lol:


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Cycler64 said:


> I'm wondering how I'm supposes to say "giro". I've heard a couple different ones. Is the correct pronunciation "jiro", "hero", or "giro", or something else? :idea:


It's pronounced "Shar-Day."


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Giro*

Like a ******* in greektown...
Jie - Row.


----------



## mainframe (Aug 20, 2002)

ElvisMerckx said:


> It's pronounced "Shar-Day."



Elvis, that's pretty funny.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

In the UK a "giro" was a welfare/unemployment cheque....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not exactly*



csh8428 said:


> It depends on your accent and emphasis.
> I've said it as jee-row for over 12 years with a hint of Italian. That's the Americanized way of saying Giro as in Giro D'Italia. Can't spell it phonetically because the G is a very latin way sliding the soft G sound across your tongue.
> If you say jee-row with any type of America accent other than a non existent one you sound like an un-educated dweeb. :lol:


that "zh" sound you describe is not really used in standard Italian pronunciation. It is common in French, though, and a lot of people mis-use it in saying Italian words (e.g., "parmezhan" cheese). The soft "g" in Italian is really just like a "j". What is off a bit about "jee-row" is the second consonant, and there really isn't a way to write that phonetically in English. The "r" is rolled a bit with the tip of the tongue ("r" is always rolled in Italian, and double "r" is rolled more emphatically). 

I think Bob Roll says "zhee-row dee tally-uh," but that's not right, any more than "tour day france" is.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Ask Bob Roll about that one. He's a wiz at pronunciation.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Who cares, as long as you can get it with Tzatziki sauce....


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Rob P said:


> It's pronounced L A S like how BMC where you pronounce each letter.


You pronounce each letter in BMC???

Ohhhh, that's why I get weird looks when I talk about the sweet TT bike they make... :idea:


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

Everyone here in colorado seems to pronounce it Gear-oh, but what do we know?

Since Giro is an American company, I personally see nothing wrong in giving it an American pronunciation, but them I'm just an American living in the middle of this great country and we don't necessarily pronounce words like those folks on the two coasts. LOL!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This post is making me hungry. Any got any baklava? 

BTW, that's pronounced yummy!


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

*No kidding*

_Ask Bob Roll about that one. He's a wiz at pronunciation._


I get a laugh at his Tour day France


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Just buy some other brand like Bell, Specialized or Rudy Project and you won't have to worry about pronouncing it wrong.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

GerryR said:


> Just buy some other brand like Bell, Specialized or Rudy Project and you won't have to worry about pronouncing it wrong.


Ruu-dy, Roo dy, I see problems ahead..


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

G - row


----------

